

Knot Strength: Structures That Make a Natural-Fiber Knot Strong or Weak (2010) - rfreytag
http://allaboutknots.blogspot.com/2010/11/knot-strength-structures-that-make.html

======
nether
BD has a brief blog post testing knot strengths:
[http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/experience-
story?cid=qc-...](http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/experience-story?cid=qc-
lab-what-is-the-best-rappel-knot)

------
tgb
While the article claims there are no strength benefits to dressing a knot, it
is almost certainly still a good idea if only for the fact that it is easier
to recognize a mistake in a knot if it is dressed than if it is not.

------
frenchman_in_ny
This is he reason why when working with lines, splices are significantly
better.

My go to reference is Brion Toss --
[http://www.briontoss.com/](http://www.briontoss.com/)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Where "better" means less likely to fail - in many cases, it could mean
"quick" or "easy to teach" for example, which splices are not. Given the
tremendous strength of much modern synthetic cordage (especially Spectra /
Dyneema), quick-to-tie knots that weaken the line, even by a significant
percentage, may be preferable.

------
crymer11
For anyone interested in knots and knot tying, the _Ashley Book of Knots_ [1]
is a wonderful book to have. I've spent many happy hours pouring over the
knots and their descriptions in this book.

[1] - [http://www.amazon.com/The-Ashley-Book-Knots-
Clifford/dp/0385...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Ashley-Book-Knots-
Clifford/dp/0385040253)

~~~
utoku
It is _the_ book on knots, although it does miss knots invented later in the
20th century, like the Zeppelin bend. I was amazed to learn that it was used
as a reference book by mathematical topologists. They will refer to a bend in
space as Ashley#1024 for example, since all the knots in the book are numbered
in a referential fashion.

------
EA
The palomar knot is one the strongest knots for tying a hook to fishing
line...unless you do not wetten the knot while tying it.

